# What kind of career do you have?



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 14, 2013)

I know a lot of the people on here are full time professional photographers but I'm curious what kind of careers the non professional photographers have. 

I'm a graphic designer for Lifetouch


----------



## cwcaesar (Jun 14, 2013)

Staff Accountant at a rural hospital.


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

I am the manager for a marketing/creative team for a large industrial company. We handle all the website, video, photo, and graphic design needs for the company. 

I also run my own web/graphic design company on the side.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 14, 2013)

Paramedic

(I think I'm Charon's replacement some days)


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

Lead stripper. I just got promoted. I also clean the poles at the end of the night and shine them up with a little bit of Brasso for a little extra cash. Helps pay for my lenses.


----------



## weepete (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm an Engineer in the Utilites industry


----------



## JRSpN (Jun 14, 2013)

General Manager for BBD Services / Cheetah Mounts

So i spend 80 hours a week running reports, Training people, in meetings, Product development, working on Product Ads, dealing with network problems, etc. 

Then i also Own SPN Performance more as a hobby i work on my cars and sell parts for Nissan Z Cars and Subarus. 

The only time i get to do photography is when our actual photographer is out and we need a product picture.


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Lead stripper. I just got promoted. I also clean the poles at the end of the night and shine them up with a little bit of Brasso for a little extra cash. Helps pay for my lenses.



Oh congrats! I knew all that time in the champagne room would pay off eventually!


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Lead stripper. I just got promoted. I also clean the poles at the end of the night and shine them up with a little bit of Brasso for a little extra cash. Helps pay for my lenses.
> ...


Thank you Runnah. I have been working at this for soooo long.  This has been a goal of mine since I was 16 and first started on the pole. My family is so proud.


----------



## TruckerDave (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Thank you Runnah. I have been working at this for soooo long.  This has been a goal of mine since I was 16 and first started on the pole. My family is so proud.



But you are also a "student" as well right?


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> I am the manager for a marketing/creative team for a large industrial company. We handle all the website, video, photo, and graphic design needs for the company.
> 
> I also run my own web/graphic design company on the side.



Your right up my alley!


----------



## TruckerDave (Jun 14, 2013)

Own and drive an 18 wheeler carrying chemicals all over the country.


----------



## poker_jake (Jun 14, 2013)

Air Traffic Controller and Pilot


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I am the manager for a marketing/creative team for a large industrial company. We handle all the website, video, photo, and graphic design needs for the company.
> ...


I wouldn't go that far. Runnah can get a little loco at times. We have to tame him down.


----------



## usayit (Jun 14, 2013)

I puke code.... daily

and yet it somehow works.

Go figure.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Tax Attorney and CPA.


----------



## boomer (Jun 14, 2013)

Program coordinator for community outreach/education at a hospital.


----------



## bobandcar (Jun 14, 2013)

Land surveyor


----------



## Tiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Student, to do exactly what jwbryson is doing :roll:


Also assistant manager for retail store and HOPEFULLY an intern for a big accounting firm here soon.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 14, 2013)

Drafting and design in various disciplines since the late 70's.  Currently a site planner and logistics specialist for a global medical equipment company for imaging and procedures of angio and cardio patients in the US.

Also took a few years hiatus as a pub manager (guv'na) in London.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 14, 2013)

poker_jake said:


> Air Traffic Controller and Pilot



My brothers do that. Well ones in training and the other works in Cleveland.


----------



## Designer (Jun 14, 2013)

Retired Architect


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Drafting and design in various disciplines since the late 70's.  Currently a site planner and logistics specialist for a global medical equipment company for imaging and procedures of angio and cardio patients in the US.
> 
> Also took a few years hiatus as a pub manager (guv'na) in London.


What medical equipment company? That is really interesting. So for example, if a hospital were to be implementing a new cardio cath lab and ordered your products you could be one of the ones coordinating all of the steps? Am I even close?


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Lead stripper. I just got promoted. I also clean the poles at the end of the night and shine them up with a little bit of Brasso for a little extra cash. Helps pay for my lenses.



I work for Kathy as the gopher. I pick up all the discarded clothing and bring it back to the dressing room. It's an apprenticeship really, I only work for tips.


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Lead stripper. I just got promoted. I also clean the poles at the end of the night and shine them up with a little bit of Brasso for a little extra cash. Helps pay for my lenses.
> ...



Just the tip?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2013)

Retired security service technician for commercial - residential.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm a college student...

In terms of work, I photograph for the marketing department in the media college. It's not really much fun.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 14, 2013)

Former software developer, current video producer. I do corporate videos, training videos, tv commercials, etc.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Lead stripper. I just got promoted. I also clean the poles at the end of the night and shine them up with a little bit of Brasso for a little extra cash. Helps pay for my lenses.
> ...


Retirement is in our near future.


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 14, 2013)

Im am a Real Estate Solutions Provider. 

Love my job.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 14, 2013)

Mommy. Marine wife. Chef. Barber. Maid apparently. 

I have a seemingly worthless two year degree and hope to continue education with my husband to get our bachelors together. I worked retail management for 7 years right out of high school and have not worked since we moved from Florida.  oh.. and until recently I had a pretty successful shop on etsy that helped supplement my husbands income and support our dining habits. Lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2013)

I acquire and oversee phone records and emails for the NSA.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

You would need top secret clearance for me to answer this question.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 14, 2013)

Subcontracts administrator for a general contractor.  We design/build heavy highway improvement projects.  I process subcontractor payments and review certified payroll for union workers; insuring we are in compliance with contracts and wage determinations set by the state and feds.


----------



## baturn (Jun 14, 2013)

Retired military ( Canadian Navy, 35 years)


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 14, 2013)

Retired healthcare exec, former Army Colonel, currently pt photographer and full-time misanthrope 

(sideline is installation and supervising testing, maintenance and repair of stripper poles.)


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 14, 2013)

I write software.  Last 10 years for a hedge fund, but previously for clinical drug studies and wholesale distribution.

I also do real estate, renovating distressed properties for rent on my weekends and vacations.

Not much time for photography lately!


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> I acquire and oversee phone records and emails for the NSA.


Aww sh*t. How do I delete posts in this place?


----------



## Railphotog (Jun 14, 2013)

Canadian Coast Guard retiree, 35 years in shore based administrative, technical and regulatory positions.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> I acquire and oversee phone records and emails for the NSA.



I bet you have some interesting stories!

How did you even get associated with the NSA?


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I acquire and oversee phone records and emails for the NSA.
> ...



No point deleting anything... they already knew it before you even typed it.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 14, 2013)

Retired telecommunications engineer / project manager / database code-monkey.


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 14, 2013)

Was an industrial designer, which means I designed all kinds of products from consumer electronics to industrial power tools. I left my last good paying job for a few reasons, spent the past one year teaching at a rural elementary school somewhere in Asia.
Now is the awkward moment when I am trying to establish my so-called career. I'm not going back to being an industrial designer... actually, not "just" a designer. I want to be so much more.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2013)

Tiller said:


> I bet you have some interesting stories!
> 
> How did you even get associated with the NSA?



You don't get associated with the NSA. They get associated with you.


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you have some interesting stories!
> ...



Hey back in 2008 I found this sweet free porn site but I cannot remember the name, can you look it up for me?

k thx bye


----------



## Sue5606 (Jun 14, 2013)

Emergency Department RN in a ridiculously busy inner city level 1 trauma center. Just when I think I've seen everything something new, sick and twisted comes in...


----------



## Sue5606 (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Lead stripper. I just got promoted. I also clean the poles at the end of the night and shine them up with a little bit of Brasso for a little extra cash. Helps pay for my lenses.



If you shine your pole up too much you might slide off and end up at my job!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Tiller said:
> ...



You still have it bookmarked. Check your bookmark bar, it's hidden in that little drop down menu that no one uses.


----------



## Juga (Jun 14, 2013)

United States Coast Guard....more specially I do Search and Rescue planning.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

Sue5606 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Lead stripper. I just got promoted. I also clean the poles at the end of the night and shine them up with a little bit of Brasso for a little extra cash. Helps pay for my lenses.
> ...


Very true. I better go easy on the Brasso.


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2013)

I used to work as a stripper w/ Kathy but they gave her the promotion over me. So, I quit. Now I'm trying my hand at being a fluffer.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> I used to work as a stripper w/ Kathy but they gave her the promotion over me. So, I quit. Now I'm trying my hand at being a fluffer.



Any word on how I faired in that interview to be your fluffer's assistant?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Aircraft Mechanic.  Structures, if you want to get specific.  Aircraft mechanics aren't like auto mechanics, who pretty much do everything - we're more specialized, like some people only do systems, engines, avionics, line maintenance, or structures.  I'd say structures requires the most skill, because you actually have to make things.  The other 'classes', you're basically just taking old parts off and putting new parts on.  That gets boring after a while...


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2013)

ronlane said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I used to work as a stripper w/ Kathy but they gave her the promotion over me. So, I quit. Now I'm trying my hand at being a fluffer.
> ...



The learning curve is kinda hard, I don't know if you're up for it.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



What no faith in your ability to teach? I mean, if I can learn photography, then I can learn anything.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> I used to work as a stripper w/ Kathy but they gave her the promotion over me. So, I quit. Now I'm trying my hand at being a fluffer.



hand?
I didn't think that's how it worked.


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I used to work as a stripper w/ Kathy but they gave her the promotion over me. So, I quit. Now I'm trying my hand at being a fluffer.
> ...


I fell for that trick before!! Never again...lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 14, 2013)

ronlane said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



Careful now!  I am having to really think this one through.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I knew someone who was a fluffer.
She didn't plan on a career like that but just got sucked into it.


----------



## JClishe (Jun 15, 2013)

mishele said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



That's what she said. (how am I the first person to use that line?)


----------



## JClishe (Jun 15, 2013)

Juga said:


> United States Coast Guard....more specially I do Search and Rescue planning.



Search and Rescue _planning?_ Do you plan who to rescue before they need rescuing? Are you working with the NSA?


----------



## JClishe (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been in IT consulting for about 17 years. Currently a technology specialist for cloud solutions for a large software company.


----------



## vtwin (Jun 15, 2013)

Im currently getting ready to make a career change. Im currently and engineer but take no satisfaction in what I do so im joining the navy.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 15, 2013)

Semi-retired from a county government where I'd been a Police Dispatcher, Programmer/Analyst, IT Account Rep (internal agencies), and Background Investigator.  Now I'm an (intern) GIS Analyst/Cartographer for the Fire-EMS Department.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been a stay at home dad for the last four years. I'm going back to school, pretty much starting over, to study electrical engineering. Before that I was an art director at a print shop, and worked in real estate advertising before that.


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

unpopular said:


> I have been a stay at home dad for the last four years. I'm going back to school, pretty much starting over, to study electrical engineering. Before that I was an art director at a print shop, and worked in real estate advertising before that.


 
Glad it works out for your family that you can be home with your child(ren). Starting over can be fun! Think we get locked into thinking we're relegated to one industry cuz we've been at it so long. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Wolfman720 (Jun 15, 2013)

Active duty military


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

Wolfman720 said:


> Active duty military




takes a self-less type of person to do this. thank you for your service!


----------



## Wolfman720 (Jun 15, 2013)

esselle said:


> Wolfman720 said:
> 
> 
> > Active duty military
> ...



Thanks. I've been in for just over 5 years. Photography and cars are my outlet.


----------



## Patrice (Jun 15, 2013)

I've had a few 'careers'. Started my working life as an air traffic controller, then took an engineering degree and became a geodesists with Texas Instruments, then I qualified as a legal land surveyor and eventually operated my own firm. Semi retired at 53 to become a part time teacher at the community college and a custom furniture maker with a dedicated shop in the industrial park. Also own and manage some apartments. I've made money from photos to pay for gear.


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 15, 2013)

In the school year I work at a cafe before class starts in the morning, and in just over a year I plan on going to college for music education.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 15, 2013)

I work for Kathy as the gopher. I pick up all the discarded clothing and bring it back to the dressing room. It's an apprenticeship really, I only work for tips.[/QUOTE]

oh, that was YOU sniffing those panties the other night??


----------



## skieur (Jun 15, 2013)

A very successful one!


----------



## kathyt (Jun 15, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> I work for Kathy as the gopher. I pick up all the discarded clothing and bring it back to the dressing room. It's an apprenticeship really, I only work for tips.



oh, that was YOU sniffing those panties the other night??[/QUOTE]
PropilotBW, what do you do? Dentist? Janitor? Computer programmer?  JK


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

skieur said:


> A very successful one!



^^^ derrrrrrp.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 15, 2013)

I've hung around engineering companies for the past 40+ years.  I'm not a registered engineer, but I have learned a bit over the years.  Back in the mid 80's the company I worked for transitioned from drawing boards to CAD/D on multi-user VAX mini-computers and I got into the IT end of that technology as well.  When I left that company for another one my title was Designer / IT Director, and when I left that company for my present one my title became Senior Designer / IT Director.

The company I'm with now is relatively small, about 12 people, when during the recent recession when all the engineering companies were laying experienced engineers and designers off, we were hiring them.  We never slowed down in the slightest, and that says a lot about the corporate management and staff that we have.

I spend most of my time designing water and wastewater treatment plants and pumping stations.  I handle the design of the process piping and equipment, the buildings, and the electrical and telemetry design.  I don't do the structural design and I avoid anything even remotely architectural.  Given a choice I'd focus on the electrical end, but we're a small company doing big jobs so we all tend to pitch in where we have to.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm a Police Officer in New Zealand.


----------



## leighthal (Jun 15, 2013)

My husband was a f18 pilot in the military who moved us every 2 years. No job beyond being mom,wife, and secretary. Once kids were old enough I managed a grocery store, moved, managed a drug store, moved, was a maid, moved. Hubby retired after 25 years of service and we moved yet again. Now i'm retired as he moves on to air Canada. In exactly 3 months I qualify for free travel and will become an explorer. Life is good!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 15, 2013)

leighthal said:


> My husband was a f18 pilot in the military who moved us every 2 years. No job beyond being mom,wife, and secretary. Once kids were old enough I managed a grocery store, moved, managed a drug store, moved, was a maid, moved. Hubby retired after 25 years of service and we moved yet again. Now i'm retired as he moves on to air Canada. In exactly 3 months I qualify for free travel and will become an explorer. Life is good!



Welcome to the club .   No destination is far anymore!  
Perx.com by Interline Vacations ? Discount cruises, resorts, and tours for interliners has some great deals.


----------



## leighthal (Jun 15, 2013)

My biggest decision is where to go first. I'm open to suggestions. I had thought about exploring desert country in the states, Ireland, Paris, Russia, or New Zealand. Can't decide and the list grows weekly.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 15, 2013)

leighthal said:


> My biggest decision is where to go first. I'm open to suggestions. I had thought about exploring desert country in the states, Ireland, Paris, Russia, or New Zealand. Can't decide and the list grows weekly.



Ok, I take that back...New Zealand IS FAR!  .    I'd go there for sure!
...or Prague.


----------



## mishele (Jun 15, 2013)

Leigh....Kauai!!!


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 15, 2013)

Oil & Gas


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

Danmunro_nz said:


> I'm a Police Officer in New Zealand.



So then is 90% of what you do busting up rave parties?


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 15, 2013)

unpopular said:


> So then is 90% of what you do busting up rave parties?



You could say that. The city I live in has a huge student population, about 20%. They party hard most weekends. Been known to block whole streets off with their parties.


----------



## Wolfman720 (Jun 16, 2013)

leighthal said:


> My biggest decision is where to go first. I'm open to suggestions. I had thought about exploring desert country in the states, Ireland, Paris, Russia, or New Zealand. Can't decide and the list grows weekly.



Go to New Zealand first. Those kiwis are a blast!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm a full-time lycanthrope.

(you'd have to have read the whole thread to get that)

Anyway...

I'm an "IT guy"... in the past I've managed large IT organizations.  Recently I went back to hands-on IT stuff "just to see".

I'm working on becoming an author... which I often think is similar to "being able to call yourself a photographer".  Since I've written my first novel- even if it does need some work yet- I'd say I am an author... so what I'm REALLY doing is working on becoming an author who is successful enough to do it full time and never have to work in IT again.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2013)

Wolfman720 said:


> Go to New Zealand first. Those kiwis are a blast!



I don't know about you folks but I can get kiwis at my local supermarket.


----------



## IByte (Jun 16, 2013)

By day I'm a mild mannered system security admin.  Evenings I'm a student that does data forensics on the side.

I don't think I'll give up the IT world anytime soon, just too much damn fun!!!


----------



## Designer (Jun 16, 2013)

leighthal said:


> My biggest decision is where to go first. I'm open to suggestions. I had thought about exploring desert country in the states, Ireland, Paris, Russia, or New Zealand. Can't decide and the list grows weekly.



If I could afford it, I would spend the next ten years in Europe.  Some people like Paris, and others just don't.  I would see as much of the Continent as I could, for as long as I could.

Be careful; if you go someplace "perfect" (like Kauai) right away, you will just want to stay there.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 16, 2013)

IByte said:


> By day I'm a mild mannered system security admin. Evenings I'm a student that does data forensics on the side.
> 
> I don't think I'll give up the IT world anytime soon, just too much damn fun!!!



You must not have been in IT very long then....


----------



## unpopular (Jun 16, 2013)

Or he doesn't have to take the train to work.


----------



## peter27 (Jun 16, 2013)

I chose life.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 16, 2013)

peter27 said:


> I chose life.



Yep, but which one?


----------



## IByte (Jun 16, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Yep, but which one?
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K-V8ZWyNMs



I got a lust for life


----------



## kundalini (Jun 16, 2013)

IByte said:


> I got a lust for life




:thumbsup:


----------



## tecboy (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm an artist and designer..............................................................................


----------



## Tiller (Jun 16, 2013)

I just thought I would brag a little and say I just got an interview for a law firm in town. Just an internship but hey, I'm pretty stoked! &#128526;


----------



## kathyt (Jun 17, 2013)

Tiller said:


> I just thought I would brag a little and say I just got an interview for a law firm in town. Just an internship but hey, I'm pretty stoked! &#62990;


Congrats Tiller.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 17, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Or he doesn't have to take the train to work.



Ha!


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 17, 2013)

Wolfman720 said:


> Go to New Zealand first. Those kiwis are a blast!



I am from New Zealand, we have the best of everything here. Long golden beaches in the north to rugged snow capped mountain ranges in the south. Queenstown is a place everyone should visit once in their life, beautiful scenery and every adventure activity you could dream of. Not to mention the photo opportunities. People are friendly here and the beer is good!!!


----------



## kathyt (Jun 17, 2013)

Danmunro_nz said:


> Wolfman720 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to New Zealand first. Those kiwis are a blast!
> ...


Blah, blah, blah. Oh yeah, well Chicago has...ummmm...what does Chicago have?


----------



## snowbear (Jun 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Oh yeah, well Chicago has...ummmm...what does Chicago have?



Wind?


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 17, 2013)

I worked in the music industry for many years, in many different capacities.

Like it or not, I'm now transitioning into a full-time photography gig, and I'm pretty damn psyched...


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 17, 2013)

I work in law enforcement.  Ironically, I won my first DSLR in a shooting match.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Danmunro_nz said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfman720 said:
> ...



Gang violence and heroin aren't you thing, kathy?


----------



## alexzobi (Jun 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Danmunro_nz said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfman720 said:
> ...



I'm a marine engineer. means i work on everything mechanical on boats and large ships. worked on the great lakes for a few years on a 1000 ft coal ship. i remember we were pulling out of chicago one night and kicked up a body with our propellers in the harbor. i choose new zealand.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 18, 2013)

alexzobi said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Danmunro_nz said:
> ...


Yikes. Chicago really is a beautiful city and has some great places to see and things to do. I would say everyone should come and see it at least once in their lifetime.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 18, 2013)

unpopular said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Danmunro_nz said:
> ...


You are right on these things. That's for sure. Gang violence is so bad.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 18, 2013)

My title is Research Manager

I manage of team of specialty Financial Aid processors for a large online university. No I don't love it but it pays the bills.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 18, 2013)

alexzobi said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Danmunro_nz said:
> ...



Are you sure that wasn't Gary, IN?


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 19, 2013)

My title is Assoc. Applications Analyst

It's a mix of business analysis, telecom, asset management and tech support.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> alexzobi said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



I agree.  I only had a short time there, but was amazed how clean it was.  Great restaurants, great architecture on the buildings.  I was very impressed.  Never got a chance to eat from the famous hotdog stand where the lady cusses at the patrons.  Wish I could remember the name of it, but I saw it on one of those best "dog, burger, steak, bbq" in the states shows.


----------



## alexzobi (Jun 20, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> alexzobi said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Haha literally fifteen minutes up the road at the steel mill in East Chicago. 

Nah I know that just as with any city there are areas that are crappy. I live in Philly and I'm from Boston. I know how these things work. Just figured that being the new guy on the block, I'd seize the opportunity to pull some punches on some big names (kathy ) and make a name for myself. whose next?!?! :O


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 20, 2013)

alexzobi said:


> Nah I know that just as with any city there are areas that are crappy. I live in Philly and I'm from Boston. I know how these things work. Just figured that being the new guy on the block, I'd seize the opportunity to *pull some punches* on some big names (kathy ) and make a name for myself. whose next?!?! :O



Are you pulling those punches or are you landing them? ;-)


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a few jobs. Full time as an aerospace engineer specializing in jet engine R&D, I helped a lot with the Pratt & Whitney Geared Turbofan. Full time as a photographer focusing on fine art and stock. I also have a tooling business and invent things for fun. 

Its nice when the jobs compliment each other, engineering sent me to the east coast last week so I also got to spend 7 days shooting in Tennesee, Georgia, and North Carolina....on someone elses dime


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 20, 2013)

leighthal said:


> My husband was a f18 pilot in the military who moved us every 2 years. No job beyond being mom,wife, and secretary. Once kids were old enough I managed a grocery store, moved, managed a drug store, moved, was a maid, moved. Hubby retired after 25 years of service and we moved yet again. Now i'm retired as he moves on to air Canada. In exactly 3 months I qualify for free travel and will become an explorer. Life is good!




Cool.  My father and grandfather both went to the Naval Academy in Annapolis.  Dad was a Lt. Commander and few the Phantom.  My grandfather retired an admiral and commanded the USS Iowa for 2 years.  William C. Bryson.  I love the military...


----------

